# What else do I need?



## doc115 (Jan 17, 2014)

I am not a Techie so bare with me please. I have Directv, multiple basic receivers, and my main receiver is the HR24 HD receiver that I got last month and am trying to connect to the internet. I *do not *have WHDVR. I have a DIRECTV Cinema Connection Kit (DECABB1R0) with pwer cord and ethernet cable and nothing else.I am wondering what else I need in order to get hooked up to my network and where each piece is to be placed (connected to HR24, connected to router, Etc.). Any help will be greatly appreciated, and If I am in the wrong forum, please direct me to the right place and I will happily go there.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Please breakdown the model numbers of all your boxes. And tell us if you have one or two coax connected to each DVR?

With a better idea of your current setup, you'll get better replies from this group.


----------



## doc115 (Jan 17, 2014)

I have 2 - D11-100 receivers with one coax, 1 - R16-300 with one coax hookup, and the new HR24-500 with 2 coax hookups. As I said, I am not looking to set up whole home DVR so the other receivers are probably irrelevant to my query. My focus is one getting the network connection on to the HR24-500. I hope this helps.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The DECA BB adapter you have is of no use to you since that only works in SWM. you only option to connect to the internet are 1) connect the HR24 directly to your router using an ethernet cable, or using the DirecTV wireless DECA or a gaming adapter (aka ethernet bridge) for wireless connectivity 

If you connect directly with ethernet, you need to do a menu reset once the cable is connected at both ends to enable the ethernet jack which is disable by default


----------



## doc115 (Jan 17, 2014)

That's why I am asking "what else do I need" in order to use the DECA BB. Can I use the DECA BB if I get the SWM? and if so, where would I install the each unit? I would connect Ethernet directly to the router, but the receiver and router are in different rooms.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If DirecTV sets up SWM, your D11s would need swapped out for D12s but since they aren't DVR's thats pretty painless.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

doc115 said:


> That's why I am asking "what else do I need" in order to use the DECA BB. Can I use the DECA BB if I get the SWM? and if so, where would I install the each unit? I would connect Ethernet directly to the router, but the receiver and router are in different rooms.


you are looking at this "backwards" it would be more work and more money to install the DECA BB then to just connect the HR24 to your network as I mentioned earlier


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

doc115 said:


> That's why I am asking "what else do I need" in order to use the DECA BB. Can I use the DECA BB if I get the SWM? and if so, where would I install the each unit? I would connect Ethernet directly to the router, but the receiver and router are in different rooms.


You would be going to a lot more expense and hassle to convert to SWiM simply to make use of a BB DECA. The easy solution is as Peds advises, forget the BB DECA for now and get a wireless adapter or W-CCK for the HR24.

However briefly, if you insist on upgrading to SWiM anyway, the D11 receivers must go for D12s. A SWiM LNB must be installed at the dish. And then consult with a basic wiring diagram like the following;

Your BB DECA would be the "DECA" in the diagram and you would need a 1 x 8 splitter for your four receivers and an available port for the BB DECA.


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

Or one last option is to call DirecTV at 800-531-5000 and find out the cost for a tech to come out and set you up (and you may be eligible for equipment upgrades--doesn't hurt to ask). It *could be* as low as $49 (probably a bit more), but it all depends on account history. The better the history, the lower the expense. In the end, it could save time, money and frustration. Good luck!

-=K=-


----------



## doc115 (Jan 17, 2014)

Got it! Thank you all for the input. Not sure what i'll do yet, but may go with wireless deca considering the distance from router to receiver makes using an Ethernet cable too intrusive.


----------

